# Teaser



## sam (Apr 25, 2017)

This is a frankenbike built out of a lot of 30s parts I had---It's starting to take shape. Slowly


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2017)

you should at catch us up on the frame and parts


----------



## sam (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll start with the frame. I got it off Ebay listed as a Mead frame---when I quizzed  the seller he said he got it with a bunch of mead parts ???? Then someone posted on the CABE this gold colored bike---which is also it's twin. So I'll really never know what this frame is---but it has an English BB so I'm guessing English or American in origin. It has uncut lugs but they have been filed and the tubing is LW. This frame is High End for it's time which I estate to be early 30s.


----------



## sam (Apr 25, 2017)

When I decided to pull this frame down and try and do something with it I needed a fork---all the pre-war forks I had didn't go well with it but this one popped up on French-Ebay for $20 plus $15 shipping it looked the part and fit nicely and as a bonus came with the head set


----------



## sam (Apr 25, 2017)

Derailleur is an early brass simplex / three speed block/ 1/8 chain


----------



## sam (Apr 28, 2017)

The cable *ferrule* on the 80+ year old simplex shifter was broken off---110 volt welding tip---a bit of work and now it's fixed


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 30, 2017)

I love it


----------

